# Nogueira Brothers Open Team Nogueira Dallas



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> Both Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and his brother have been very successful as trainers in the field of mixed martial arts and now the tandem is expanding into Texas with the opening of “Team Nogueira” Dallas, which will be located in the new Octagon MMA gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7132&zoneid=13


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Sweet my bro lives up in Dallas- I think I'll try and plan a trip up there on one of those dates. Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn the opening gyms everywhere in the US now. Hope they come to NC, (doubt it).


----------

